# Shakespeare minnow trap



## Kermy812 (Nov 4, 2010)

Found this thing in the garage:
 http://gallery.me.com/kermitr#100161/SAM_1126&bgcolor=black

 Anybody know what this might be worth?
 I see $75 and up searching around, but I just don't know...

 More of my story here:
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-345597/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#346885


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Kermy,
 I am not an expert on these but for sure it is collectible. I also think its a good one. The Shakespeare brand name is good but it may cut both ways. Because it is a well known brand, people will want it. However, if it is more common than others (which I don't know) that could reduce the value a bit. My guess is that its worth about $100 but I wouldn't be surprised if it went higher. Neat item you've got there.


----------



## Kermy812 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Bob! - I might actually have something of value for once...


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a good Kermy , and a hard one to find . I think you are looking at between 150 and 200 easy . I tried to buy a cracked one at auction about seven years ago . It ended up bringing 35 even with the damage . That was the first time I had actually seen one of them, and I was into the fishing memorabilia for quite a long time . If I had it , and if there is no damage , I would not let it go for less than 200 , but that is up to you . I believe I would watch on eBay for a while and see if one shows up on there and see what it brings . It may truly surprise you .


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

I was looking at the picture of the trap again , and it looks as if the lid is missing ? If so , that would decrease the value some , as I am sure the lids are quite scarce for this particular trap as well as the jar its self . I believe the lids have shakespeare impressed on them too . I was always surprised that they had actually made minnow traps from glass in which to submmerge in the creek or other bodies of water .


----------



## Kermy812 (Nov 4, 2010)

LC - Do you mean this thing with the strainer?:
 http://gallery.me.com/kermitr#100161/SAM_1135
 Is that the lid?


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't know how I missed seeing it Kermy ! It looks like it is an authentic lid . I would say you are good to go . That definitely is a good trap , it would make someone's mouth water who collects fishing memorabilia . Matter of fact if I had the money to spare , I would talk to you about it myself !!


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2010)

I see the Orvis and others do between $40-100 on e-bay, haven't seen a Shakespeare lately....I love them and think they make a great display at a lake or beach house....Jim


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

You have to watch out for those Orvis' s epackage , they reproduce them now . The Shakespeare's are still safe at present as for no reproductions . The last Orvis I had I sold for 125 , that was when the economy was still strong . Even today if I had one I would still ask the 125 and not care if I sold it or not .


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello and reference to Minnow Trap Discussion.  I do not have a Shakesphere trap; but I do have an nice real old Orvis with the wire frame and strainer lid.  These Orvis ones have an air escape hole below the handle.  I have even used mine a few times - they work well with a few pieces of old bread inside the jar.  
 I also have about three dozen glass fly and yellow jacket traps that I have accumulated through the years.  Also a couple glass mouse traps.  All unique glass products.
 RED Matthews


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

I had two green colored traps , and I swear I can not remember for the likes of me as to their names . They stood upright with the holes in the sides of them . Looked like a two gallon size jar with a lid . One of mine had a lid but I do not think it was the original . They were sure a pretty color and pretty crude . Wish I had kept one of them now . The only thing i have left in fishing memorabilia is a few of the old reels in their boxes .


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

I never found many of the fly and wasp traps Red . Found a glass wasp trap one but the blasted top was broken on it . The green glass minnow traps I had I believe went by the name of Camp as I try to strain my brain to remember . I sold both of them for 125 a piece at an antique show . One had a lot of bubbles in it and was quite attractive .


----------

